# Aktuellen Methodennamen ermitteln (MIT Java 1.3)



## Sky (28. Sep 2004)

HalliHallo,

der Titel sagt es ja eigentlich schon aus: gibt es eine Möglichkeit innerhalb eines JAVA-Applets / einer JAVA-Applikation herauszufinden, in welcher Methode man sich aktuell befindet und den Namen der Methode zu ermitteln, welche einen gerade aufgerufen hat!?

Danke für euer Feedback im Voraus,

Grüsse, Sky

EDIT: Titel präzisiert.


----------



## Beni (28. Sep 2004)

Ungefähr so:

```
StackTraceElement[] s = Thread.currentThread().getStackTrace[];
String method = s[0].getMethodeName();
```

(P.S. du kannst auch eine neue Exception herstellen, und dann ex.getStackTrace aufrufen).


----------



## Sky (28. Sep 2004)

Erst mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe mich zuerst gewundert, warum ich nicht selber drauf kam, nun weiß ich es aber: Die angesprochenen Methoden gibt es erst mit Java 1.4; was ich in meiner Frage nicht erwähnt hatte: Ich MUSS mit Java 1.3 entwickeln (würde mich auch gerne davon lösen!!)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich mein Problem mit JAVA 1.3 lösen kann??


----------

